# Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City (Wii)



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2008)

The next Animal Crossing is coming out in Europe for the Wii in December. 

A few small advances, like voice chat and the ability to sell things to people online with greater ease, aside it looks very much like the previous incarnations. So if you loved them and want to 'enjoy' the fun of paying off yet another mortgage this may be the game for you!



> The new Animal Crossing installment for Nintendo Wii will be launched across Europe in December 2008.
> 
> The game has seen a slight name change from Animal Crossing: City Folk to Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City, but will still be compatible with the new Wii Speak accessory, as we reported back in July.
> 
> ...



Wikipedia page.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got this for sprog for Xmas, but really its for me too.  I'm not allowed to play it yet, but I'll put up my friend code when I do.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2008)

My kids have been playing this for a few weeks now (City Folk)
Does my head in it does 
That and My Sims bloody Kingdom.


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2008)

I've just ordered this from Argos and will be collecting it tomorrow. I figured if I'm going to be ill again all over xmas I want something to distract me. I'm so excited.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm tempted even though I know its not worth it...


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm tempted even though I know its not worth it...



Why isn't it? I haven't bothered with Wii Speak, I don't know enough people with Wii to justify it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2008)

> Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City operates in real time, which means if twenty-four hours has passed in the real world. It even knows when special events like Halloween and Christmas are happening so you can celebrate them in-game too.


Sounds like a gateway drug to get your kids primed for World of Warcraft later in life...


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2008)

Nip that in the bud....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Why isn't it? I haven't bothered with Wii Speak, I don't know enough people with Wii to justify it.



Because I've played it a great deal on both the Gamecube and Nintendo DS. 

There's only so many times you can paying that fucking mortgage or collect funiture before it becomes a bore...


----------



## Looby (Dec 22, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Because I've played it a great deal on both the Gamecube and Nintendo DS.
> 
> There's only so many times you can paying that fucking mortgage or collect funiture before it becomes a bore...



I see, a couple of mates have said the same thing but I really want them to get it for my own selfish reasons.

Well we bought it yesterday and now my life is over.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I see, a couple of mates have said the same thing but I really want them to get it for my own selfish reasons.
> 
> Well we bought it yesterday and now my life is over.



Heh I swore after the GC one I wouldn't buy it again but then the DS one had online play (and it being handheld really suited the quick ten minute play thing) so I was drawn back...there's just not enough new to justify getting it again...that said if I got it as a present I wouldn't be disappointted.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 22, 2008)

The adverts on TV make it look like the dullest game ever. Oh look, Sue's late! Oh, there she is! She just designed a new t-shirt! She has, however, never heard of real phones or t-shirts, apparently.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 22, 2008)

I've seen the adverts and I can't begin to understand what it even IS.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 22, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I've seen the adverts and I can't begin to understand what it even IS.



It really is little more than the advert.

Oh, except you can buy furniture, too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 22, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I've seen the adverts and I can't begin to understand what it even IS.



I've played it on the DS and still don't really know. It's mind crack for simpletons  (no offence to your sister n' that )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2008)

You just sorta wander around doing stuff, and marvelling at how laid back it all is...


----------



## Looby (Dec 22, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I've played it on the DS and still don't really know. It's mind crack for simpletons  (no offence to your sister n' that )



 


It's so simple yet so addictive.


----------



## snadge (Dec 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> It's so simple yet so addictive.



so is crack.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone want to come and visit me on the Wii? I need foreign fruit - I have pears. 
Jude
Cork
2321-0329-4269



And can anyone help me move my DS character over to the Wii? I can't seem to do it. Has anyone done this with an R4?


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 29, 2008)

I've bought myself a wii but not animal crossing.   I'm thinking that I'm still going on the ds one (just got the golden net and golden axe the other week) so perhaps I don't want more of my life eaten. Hmmm.

Oh AND turns out the manshape wanted the Wii to be in the other room not just because the graphics aren't good enough for our superior tv but because he didn't want ps3 time cut into by animal crossing. Now I'm torn. I wasn't going to get it but... Think I'll ask for it for my birthday. hah.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 29, 2008)

MInime is addicted to this! I might have to try 
If I do I will try n come visit you CM! Eermm how?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 29, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> MInime is addicted to this! I might have to try
> If I do I will try n come visit you CM! Eermm how?



You need to let me know your name, town name and friend code. Also you need to add me to your friends roster. Once we have added each other just open the town gates and I can come over when we are both playing. Its a doddle really!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 29, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I've bought myself a wii but not animal crossing.   I'm thinking that I'm still going on the ds one (just got the golden net and golden axe the other week) so perhaps I don't want more of my life eaten. Hmmm.
> 
> Oh AND turns out the manshape wanted the Wii to be in the other room not just because the graphics aren't good enough for our superior tv but because he didn't want ps3 time cut into by animal crossing. Now I'm torn. I wasn't going to get it but... Think I'll ask for it for my birthday. hah.



You can transport your ds character to your Wii. If only I could work out how!


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 29, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> You can transport your ds character to your Wii. If only I could work out how!


Yeah. I heard that and you can buy back all your furniture or whatever. You don't get to transport the perfect town or your bank balance tho (I doubt).

I dunno. I think I'll just see if anyone gives it to me for my birthday.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 29, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> You need to let me know your name, town name and friend code. Also you need to add me to your friends roster. Once we have added each other just open the town gates and I can come over when we are both playing. Its a doddle really!



OOOooooooo. 
Minime is in the process of doing the mundane beginning stuff for me. Meet the mayor and go say hi to everyone cos I'm new to it so haven't done anything! She has with her character heh. I think this needs doing before I can go through the gates. 
Anyway CM have added you to roster. 
I am - 
Strump
Swansea

Eermm it says I have no Friend Code yet


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm minime can get a Friend Code but I can't. Cos I'm new I'm guessing.....will keep trying and then PM you my code CM  

Eta - I has done mah chores. I has a code  
*pm's CM*


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 30, 2008)

CM has a lovely town!!  

*bounces*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 30, 2008)

Open your gate missus!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 30, 2008)

*opens gate*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooer!

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 30, 2008)

*sniggers*

Omg that was fun!! 
MUSt get a mic. An ordinary cheap one to plug into telly is fine innit??


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 30, 2008)

Yayy that was fun  - sprog can't wait to visit again! He's seven, how old is yours? Get a mic if you can!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 30, 2008)

So getting a mic tomorrow! Plain ole cheap one??? Does it go into telly or Wii? 

Minime can't wait either! Lol. She is 9


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 30, 2008)

Its a special animal crossing one, you need to ask in a game shop probably, or maybe amazon? I bought the game bundled with it, but I think its sold seprately too. It plugs into the Wii and tv and I reckon will be used for loads of new games, same as the wii fit board. I hope you can get one!

This is what yo need, but its expensive! I paid €55 for both the mic and the game!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-RV..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1230666904&sr=1-1


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 30, 2008)

OOOoooooo ok ty! Didn;t know about no mic!
Will go order one RIGHT NOW!


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2008)

I got this ages ago and haven't even played it yet


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok about to go install the WiiSpeak!!
ANyone else want to do the friends code swappsies thing, let me know. Minime wants more friends and to visit more places


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone playing now? Come and visit if you are, Cork town gates are open.


----------



## dweller (Jan 8, 2009)

I tried the DS version of AC and it was pish,. 

I always play at night and in the AC world it was always night and everything was closed so I couldn't progress. 
Just go round in interminable loops. I gave it up very quickly.
Not my kind of thing....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 8, 2009)

I played this to death on the Gamecube. Sod you Wii and DS latecomers! 

Amazing game!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2009)

dweller as far as I know you just adjust the time on the AC settings to play daytime. Iyswim. 

Minims needs more Friends with codes! 

Sorry we missed ya CM


----------



## wtfftw (May 28, 2009)

Anyone still playing this? I (we) got it the other week.


----------

